# It's not pretty but it's my first bridge



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Cheap pine wood nailed together. Sure pine isn't the preferable wood to build a bridge for outdoor use, but why waste money on expensive wood when building your first bridge that is just a temporary bridge anyway.
Stained and ready for a used crank case oil bath to slow the deterioration. 
Having your first try at building bridges be a curved bridge is probably not preferable. But it's what I needed.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice touch. Looks good and as you say why waste time and money now on a temp bridge. It gets the job done. Later RJD


----------



## GarryNCGRR (Jan 18, 2008)

One step at a time....gotta start somewhere Now you have the feel for what is needed, what is next? I just know you want to build that huge one







Go for Redwood or Red Cedar if you can for a permanent one outside....I know the Pine was just for a test build.

Garry NCGRR


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

I like it. It looks right. There is nothing wrong with pine. If maintained, it will last for years.


Good work, Bob


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By xo18thfa on 02/03/2009 10:52 PM
I like it. It looks right. There is nothing wrong with pine. If maintained, it will last for years.








Except when sitting in a high humidity environment like directly over a swimming pool. Even cedar would have a tough time. Try NeverRot TrimPlank (cellular pvc) or TufBoard (cellular urethane) for version 2. Now that you have a template it will be a snap to make.


-Brian


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I built a bridge like that. Even put water under it. 










Was a cool feature of my short-lived layout.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions Brian. I've noted the two types of material and will look at using one of them possibly for a future project


----------

